# Anyone doing any track days?



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi guys, I have yet to book any track days (except Spa/Zolder) 

I want to get a few together for Donington / Silverstone... 

Does anyone fancy doing any together? 

Thanks
Lewis


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

You only want to show off:chuckle:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

can you blame me?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am sure John will arrange something soon....


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Not at all, will probably be joining you on some of them :squintdan


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be doing several trackdays this year but not so many at Silverstone because of their silly costs and restrictions. Donington, Anglesey, Spa and brands for a starter. Need to sort details and will launch the 2019 Litchfield GT-R Drivers Club dates at the end of January.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Papa Smurf said:


> I will be doing several trackdays this year but not so many at Silverstone because of their silly costs and restrictions. Donington, Anglesey, Spa and brands for a starter. Need to sort details and will launch the 2019 Litchfield GT-R Drivers Club dates at the end of January.


Okay mate. 

Me and Stew are doing the SPA/ZOLDER in JULY
it'd be great to get more of our lot on that... 

Donignton GP is great track on their noisy days, on their quiet days its a bit hit n miss as to whether you'll get thrown off...


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

John
Spa would be fantastic. Like Donnington and Angelsey both good tracks. Never been Brands so cant comment. But Spa Yes please. 
If you need help organising an event I am more than willing although I dont know any contacts.
Let me know
Pete


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and offers of help. 

It isn't that we want discounts or anything like that, it is a balance between noise, cost and logistics. 

Last time we organised Spa we had a very poor take up, and the noisy Donington GP days are very expensive as are the Brands GP (also very expensive).

I am in discussions with the organisations and the GT-R Drivers Club has it's AGM on 2nd February where we will attempt to finalise the diary for 2019.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

What's happened with Silverstone, the high costs I can bear but have they brought in new restrictions?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The prices have gone up about 8% from this year, and we no longer get the use of the F1 pits and Wing complex automatically. They say they will try but this year we only got it once.

We no longer get the free extra drivers and they charge for passengers and helmet hire, all of which we got free within the deal. The food vouchers will disappear and for what they are charging the majority will just not accept that. 

The Drive-by noise remains at 102db but they are now applying stricter rules than before and being FIA noise meters, they pick up on frequency's that other ones don't such as turbo whine and spooling/ dump valves etc. Therefore it isn't just exhaust but everything else including tyre noise.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

mun25 said:


> John
> Spa would be fantastic. Like Donnington and Angelsey both good tracks. Never been Brands so cant comment. But Spa Yes please.
> If you need help organising an event I am more than willing although I dont know any contacts.
> Let me know
> Pete


Why don't you just book on the Spa/Zolder track days with Stew and myself? 
#BREXIT


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

If we can get out the country as our EU passports will be invalid


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Apparently... Mine is due to expire next month anywayy... Better get it done sooner than later... lol


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm aiming to do this is Nurburgring (Aug) Anglessey or Oulton Park (Oct) and hopefully Donington around Xmas.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

DeanoGtr said:


> I'm aiming to do this is Nurburgring (Aug) Anglessey or Oulton Park (Oct) and hopefully Donington around Xmas.


ooo lovely, okay.
The ring scares me


----------



## NathWraith (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll be at Donington on the 27th Feb mate.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

NathWraith said:


> I'll be at Donington on the 27th Feb mate.


Dont think I can get the time off work for that day...
I might see If i can get down there for 3pm and watch you fly round and get a lap in yours


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm got some driver coaching followed by track evening at Knockhill on April 17th. Bit of a hike from you mind.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

oh lovely, tis a bit of a way...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

My next visit to Knockhill will be with BTCC. A bit far for a trackday, but having said that, if there are sufficient GT-R owners in the area, we could think about it with the GT-R Drivers Club


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

John, i think it is slightly too far... 

Donington would be better


----------

